# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Kome još treba auto sjedalica?!!!!

## Winnie The Pooh

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Ne ne nije provokacija!!

Oduševljena pregledom auto sjedalica, odlučila sam sve koje poznam pozvati da i oni dođu u subotu provjeriti kako im je montirana i da li su im klinci sigurni. Stvarno sam bila šokirana reakcijama.
Kako radim u vrtiću, velikoj većini roditelja sam rekla za pregled (letke i plakatiće nismo smjeli staviti  :Sad:  )i velika većina od te velike većine je samo komentirala kako su oni stolicu stavili po uputstvima i da njima nitko neće pametovati o tome. Postojala je i skupina roditelja (ne prevelika, ali opet..) koji su rekli da stolicu uopće ne koriste, da dijete ne voli sjediti u njoj. i nekolicina onih koji su rekli da bi voljeli doći jer da se to stvarno čini korisno. (Koliko sam uspjela vidjeti u subotu, nitko od mojih klinaca i roditelja nije bio  :Sad:  )

Kolegica sa posla, ima curicu od 9 mjeseci, je komentirala: "Ja znam da je naša stolica 100% krivo montirana, ali kome se da trošiti subotu popodne na neki bezvezni pregled?!!" Ja naravno ostala šokirana, jer bih ja za svoje dijete otišla i na mjesec.

A zašto sam ustvari odlučila napisati sve ovo je bio komentar jedne vrlo mlade mame dvojice dječaka (2,5 god i 2 mj). Dakle priča ide ovako:
Živim doslovce 100 metara od vrtića. Taj dan sam bila u gradu autom, pokupila MM sa posla i došli po Lauru u vrtić. Otvaram ja vrata od auta, ona lijepo ulazi, sjeda u svoju stolicu (za drugačiju vožnju autom ona ni ne zna!!), ja ju zakopčavam i da ću sjesti naprijed na svoje mjesto, ta mama mi dobaci: "Pa teta ti nemaš ni 100 m do kuće, a stavljaš i vežeš dijete u stolicu!" Na što sam joj ja odgovorila "Stolica uvijek i bez iznimke!!"  :Smile:   A ona će meni "Kako si ti zločesta mama!"
Drugi dan je došla u vrtić i ponovno me u nevjerici pitala šta ja stvarno uvijek vežem Lauru, Na što sam joj ja opet dala isti odgovor. A ona je komentirala kako ona ima velikog Jeepa, da vozi oprezno i da se njenoj djeci ništa ne može dogoditi - stariji sjedi na stražnjem sjedalu, a mlađi je u onoj maloj stolici (0-13) niti je on vezan, niti stolica.

I zato ja vas sada pitam, kome uopće danas treba autosjedalica, osim nas nekolicine koji očito imaju viška novaca za bacanje, pa se eto bahate sa kupovinom nekih apsolutno nepotrebnih stolica za sigurnost naše djece!!!??!!!

Vjerujem da i vi imate sličnih priča, nažalost.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lali

:Crying or Very sad:   žalosno!zbilja žalosno što smo još uvijek takvi primitivci!

No,s druge strane,vjerujem i nadam se da će oni roditelji koji vode brigu o svojoj djeci i čuju za pregled,drugi put doći u većem broju!!!

----------


## josie

winnie- pa fino im reci da je vožnja djece u autosjedalici zakonom propisana.
ako im se fućka za sigurnost vlastite djece, možda ih ne svrbi toliko novčanik.
u svakom slučaju, pretužno  :Sad:

----------


## sarasabina

strašno  :Crying or Very sad:  
dobro josie kaže reci im za zakon i kazna koja ih slijeduje, jer takvi su garantirano osjetljivi na novčanik. Kosa mi se na glavi diže. 
najtužnije mi je što se nađe neki takav biser koji te smatra nenormalnom jer štitiš svoje dijete, ma jooooj strašno.

----------


## Paulita

> winnie- pa fino im reci da je vožnja djece u autosjedalici zakonom propisana.
> ako im se fućka za sigurnost vlastite djece, možda ih ne svrbi toliko novčanik.
> u svakom slučaju, pretužno


Žalosno je da oni nikad neće dobiti kaznu za takvu vožnju. 

Mama je zločesta zato što veže dijete u auto stolicu?! (treba mi smajlić koji se lupa čekićem po glavi)

----------


## Vishnja

:Crying or Very sad:  
jos kad imate takav par 'pametnih"  u uzoj familiji. ..  :Grin:  
deca su bila 8 dana kod babe i dede u drugom mestu. naravno da je mm premestio sedista iz naseg u njihov auto cim smo stigli tamo. oni inace zastupaju teoriju o sedenju u krilu, pa jos i napred(!) uz objasnjenje kako je i njihov sin tako, pa mu evo nista ne fali. i sta ce dete od 7 godina u autosedistu. 
7 godina vec tupim o potrebi za sigurnoscu. nekad su postovali moju molbu da propisno voze decu, nekad ne. ove godine sam im uslovila ostanak devojcica kod njih sa nekoliko stvari:
1. voznja vezane dece
2. sesiri i krema za suncanje
3. redovno pranje zuba.
 pristali su, nerado. sta su pricali o meni, bas me briga. meni je najvaznija sigurnost moje dece, posebno kad me nema u blizini.

----------


## martinaP

Sve se bojim da će ta mama jednog dana ipak shvatiti što se sve može dogoditi, samo da ne bude kasno...
 :Sad:

----------


## ra

joj winnie, svaki dan gledam moju šogoricu - curka od 6 godina na suvozačkom mjestu, mala od 2 godine u njenom krilu drži volan. i tako do vrtića... ujutro, popodne. sjedalica je bila jedno vrijeme u igri, recimo do godinu dana starosti. 
stiglo je ljeto, pa se sad sve tri voze na motoru. starija otraga, a manja ispred, vezanaza mamu onim pojasom što štiti bubrege. ajde dobro, obje imaju kacige na glavi, doduše malo prevelike. 
eto, tako je to. živimo u istoj kući. mi smo frikovi koji trpaju dijete po vrućini u sjedalicu, koriste platnene, doje još uvijek... popis bi bio predugačak. a u garaži stoji pano na kome su naljepljeni dijelovi brošure o autosjedalicama.

nažalost, jako je teško promijeniti svijest naših ljudi. u mom slučaju nije upalila ni priča o zakonu i kaznama.

a na pregled dođe winnie, sa sjedalicom koja je skoro savršeno montirana ili paulita... btw paulita, a di je slikica lovre u novoj sjedalici   :Wink:

----------


## Ena

Ma ja sam znala upozoriti roditelje (koji su mi prijatelji ili rodbina, na žalost  :/ ) o važnosti autosjedalice, njezinom pravilnom postavljanju radi sgurnosti njihove djece.
A oni me samo blijedo gledaju. Ne dolazi to njima do svijesti.

Obavezno sam spomenula zakon, ali ne boje se oni, odgovorilli bi samo 'Ah, ko da ti to policija gleda!'
Što je, na žalost, točno. Još nisam čula da je netko kaznio vozača zato jer nepropisno vozi dijete. A trebali bi, mislim da bi se nakupili novaca.
Ili da postoji reklama kao što je bila 'Pametni znaju čemu služi pojas'

Tada sam shvatila da u svojoj sredini jedino ja i MM pazimo na to, samo zato čitamo Rodu.

----------


## Ena

> Tada sam shvatila da u svojoj sredini jedino ja i MM pazimo na to, samo zato čitamo Rodu.


samo zato *što*  čitamo Rodu.

----------


## jassi

ma ljudi moji, pa zar ti roditelji ne shvacaju u kakvoj su opasnosti dijeca. ne mora biti brzina da izlete-..................strasno kako su neodgovorni. moj toncek ne zna za drugu voznju osim sjedalice i tako ce ostati

----------


## Paulita

> paulita, a di je slikica lovre u novoj sjedalici


Pa ja ga još nisam fotkala, a ako misliš na ono što su ga rode slikale, nemam pojma. Sve se nadam da će na portalu pisati nešto o pregledu u Rijeci...

E, kad se već priča o policiji, kaznama, da li bi se moglo malo urgirati kod njih da se malo više obrati pozornost na autosjedalice i na njihovu važnost. I naravno, na to da se krivci opale po novčaniku. Znam da ima puno ljudi kojima je ta investicija zaista velika, ali netko tko vozi jeep, sigurno ima para za prosječnu sjedalicu. I za kaznu  :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

> E, kad se već priča o policiji, kaznama, da li bi se moglo malo urgirati kod njih da se malo više obrati pozornost na autosjedalice i na njihovu važnost.


Hmmm... a kad ti velim da ja u susjedstvu imam 3 policajca (2 ženska, 1 muško) i da ovo dvoje koji imaju djecu svoju voze k'o krumpire.
"To ih sve tiska. Ovak' imam mir dok ih vozim".

Nadam se da neće doživjeti kakvu nesreću pa imati mir zauvijek   :Sad:

----------


## Paulita

> Paulita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E, kad se već priča o policiji, kaznama, da li bi se moglo malo urgirati kod njih da se malo više obrati pozornost na autosjedalice i na njihovu važnost.
> 
> 
> Hmmm... a kad ti velim da ja u susjedstvu imam 3 policajca (2 ženska, 1 muško) i da ovo dvoje koji imaju djecu svoju voze k'o krumpire.
> "To ih sve tiska. Ovak' imam mir dok ih vozim".
> 
> Nadam se da neće doživjeti kakvu nesreću pa imati mir zauvijek


Eto ti našeg svijeta.... :/ . Ali tako nešto sam i predpostavljala.

----------


## Amalthea

Paulita, ali definitivno JESI u pravu i stvarno bi se trebali zakoni provoditi u praksi. 

Ako je u ovoj državi važnije opaliti nekoga po džepu zato jer ima kutiju prve pomoći s krivim flasterima, nego zato što ugrožava život svog djeteta - onda je nešto postavljeno naglavce!

----------


## Zrina

meni je došlo da plačem dok su mi pisali kaznu jer po danu nisam imala upaljena svjetla,a pored mene prođe auto sa djetetom naprijed mami u krilu i nikom ništa!
policajac nije ni trepnuo. valjda taj dio nisu ni pročitali u zakonu, pa ne znaju da postoje kazne i za takve slučajeve.

----------


## mina

Na žalost, kad pokušaš s ljudima pričati o autosjedalicama reakcije su svugdje iste, možeš se sporazumjeti jedino s roditeljima na ovom forumu. Drugi te svi gledaju :shock:  kao da si pao s Marsa i odmah je prvo "Što misliš da ne znam dobro voziti, pa vozim oprezno" i "pa tu 100m do dućana ne bude ništa bilo"

Meni već dvije godine svaki put s istim ljudima ista pitanja, isto čuđenje i isto ja maltretiram dijete što je vezano i sve to remenje tiska, ne može disati koliko ga stegnem...

Ima nas premalo da bi se borili s vjetrenjačama, ali važno da nas ipak ima što pokušavamo, pa jednog dana možda se i svijest ljudi malo promijeni, ako ne prije kad im dijete pogine

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

samo jedna rijec-strasno   :Sad:

----------


## kovke

eto, moja sestra ima curicu od 6 godina i blizanke od 1,5 godinu i one (blizanke) uredno imaju as, ali-ONE NIKAD NISU VEZANE U NJIMA, A NITI AS U AUTU. i nije vrijedilo niti moje kvocanje-osjećam se ko kvočka  :Mad:  
i kad smo išli na more, kaže ona-pa izvadi F iz as ako mu se ne bude dalo bit unutra ili ako bude plakao. Šta mislite, naravno da je nisam poslušala-moje dijete, moja odgovornost!

----------


## makka

Nekidan smo bili u posjeti kod moje sestrične. ima troje djece od 7 god, 4 god. i mali bebač od 2,5 mjeseca. Niti jedno se ne vozi u autosjedalici.
Curice sjede, a bebica mami u krilu  :Sad:  . Moram spomenuti i to da je tata policajac  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## kloklo

Moram vam sad ispričati i nešto smiješno...
U našem pješčaniku se često igra curica od 10 godina sa mlađom sestrom i bratom...

Jednog dana prolazim ja onuda autom, a oni se sjatili oko nas i gledaju Leonu u sjedalici i krenu zapitkivat ka je to, čemu to i tak...
Pitam ja malenu zar oni nemaju sjedalice, ni ovaj najmlađi...veli ona: neeeeeeeee, nikad nismo imali...

I sad ja krenem sa spikom koju sam nadam se prilagodila djetetu, ali sve u stilu kak bum joj drugi put donijela knjigicu u kojoj sve piše zakaj je opasno voziti djecu bez sjedalice i nek to odnese mami i tati da pročitaju   :Wink:  

I na kraju onak bezveze pitam: a koji auto vi imate?
A malena će: pa mi nikad nismo imali auto!  
 :Laughing:

----------


## lali

> Moram vam sad ispričati i nešto smiješno...
> U našem pješčaniku se često igra curica od 10 godina sa mlađom sestrom i bratom...
> 
> Jednog dana prolazim ja onuda autom, a oni se sjatili oko nas i gledaju Leonu u sjedalici i krenu zapitkivat ka je to, čemu to i tak...
> Pitam ja malenu zar oni nemaju sjedalice, ni ovaj najmlađi...veli ona: neeeeeeeee, nikad nismo imali...
> 
> I sad ja krenem sa spikom koju sam nadam se prilagodila djetetu, ali sve u stilu kak bum joj drugi put donijela knjigicu u kojoj sve piše zakaj je opasno voziti djecu bez sjedalice i nek to odnese mami i tati da pročitaju   
> 
> I na kraju onak bezveze pitam: a koji auto vi imate?
> A malena će: pa mi nikad nismo imali auto!


ajooooj!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## bera

mi isto tako dino stalno vozimo u autosjedalici, sada jedino što kod nas takvih pregleda autosjedalica nema   :Crying or Very sad:  , tako da i ne znam jesmo li je dobro stavili, ali se iskreno nadam da jesmo. Vjerujem da kada bi i postojali ti pregledi malo ljudi bi i došlo provjeriti autosjedalice. Nas su u čudu gledali kada smo kupili autosjedalicu kada je dino već mogao fino sam sjedeti sa nekih sedam mjeseci, jer mnogi je nisu kupili dok im djeca nisu napunila godinu dana.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> a na pregled dođe winnie, sa sjedalicom koja je skoro savršeno montirana ili paulita...


  :Embarassed:

----------


## anchi

Ja sam pitala svoju šogoricu zašto svoju curicu od 3 godine ne vozi u sjedalici, a ona mi odgovori da je as u drugom autu! Pa da, teško je izvaditi sjedalicu i montirati je u drugi auto...  :Mad:   Samo da napomenem da se mala vozi tako da stoji na podu između sjedišta i gleda van prema komandnoj ploči. Užas... Zato sam ja pripremila rodinu brošuricu o as pa joj možda dođe iz g... u glavu!

----------


## litala

zadnji tjedan u sestom mjesecu, vruce ko u paklu. odemo popodne s djecom na more i tamo nadjemo jednu vrticku mamu s djecom. i tako sjednemo u plicak i pricamo o vrucini i tome kako se klinci ujutro u vrticu hlade u bazenu. a ta mama ce:

- pa bolje bi im bilo da ih *potrpaju* u aute i dovedu na more. lakse bi bilo i njima (tetama, op.p.) i djeci, a ne da se tamo kuhaju u onom vrticu. ali ne, nasla se neka *budala* koja je *zabranila* da tako voze djecu i sad svi moraju ostati u vrticu... 
- _ja zinem s osmjehom na licu da joj kazem..._
- ne znam stvarno zasto je to tako bitno, bolje da se tamo svi kuhaju zbog neke *budale*...
- _ja opet zinem s osmjehom na licu da joj kazem...._
- ali ne, nasla se *budala* i zabranila i sad sva djeca moraju patit!...
- _napokon uspijem nesto reci a ne samo zinut:_ ja sam ta *budala* koja je *zabranila* da joj djecu tako voze. i ne samo ja. zabranio je i zakon. a zbog moje djece ne pate svi. ja sam rekla da ne smiju moju djecu tako vozit. ne tudju. a ako treba bilo gdje ici - ja cu doci i odvest svoju djecu iskljucivo pravilno vezane u sjedalicama. ostala djeca neka se voze po dogovoru s roditeljima...

nista to njoj nije znacilo. i nikad ni nece. ja sam (i mm skupa samnom) samo jedna frikusa koja uvijek i bez iznimke veze djecu u autu, koja im nikad nije kupila smoki, koja koristi platnene pelene (ludaca jedna, tu vec nisam samo budala  :Razz: ) i tako...

----------


## Paulita

Ma ja sam ponekad ponosan roditelj, koji čini sve koliko može da bi djetetu osigurao siguran život. I ne smeta mi da me onda zovu budalom i slično. Naravno, ponekad se osjećam kao da se borim s vjetrenjačama....a bar postoji ovaj forum gdje se svi donekle razumijemo  :Kiss:

----------


## Timmy

A kakve ja sve komentare nisam cula na svoj racun zato sto mi kikica sjedi u sjedalici na straznjem sjedistu U SREDINI (ajme pa kako u sredini!!) i SUPROTNO OD SMJERA VOZNJE  :shock:  Nemajka!

----------


## Zorka

kod mene u autu 3 generacije sjedalica: za bebu od 16 mjeseci, za gđicu od 6 godina i za gđicu od 8 godina. i sve se voze sretne i zadovoljne i zavezane... od kad su imale 3 mj su u sjedalicama, dotad su bile u košari od kolica koja se montira uz pojas. 
još mi je u glavi situacija od jučer kad mi je sa sporedne ceste doletio luđak s namjerom uzimanja prednosti a na zadnjem sjedalu ima ponosno neku mrak sjedalicu a mali sjedi mami u krilu...  :shock:

----------


## Arwen

mi smo u našem malom mistu jedini koji ovoliko
dijete voze u autostolici
poneko manje dijete je zavezano u AS a oni šta idu u vrtić
znači od 3g niti jedno ali niti jedno   :Sad:  

policajci i kazne,ha,ha,ha šala mala
mene je jedan kad sam mu pokušala reći da stavi dijete u as jer je to sigurnije počeo ubjeđivati da je dijete sigurnije *bez* autostolice i kako je to dokazano
i šta reći na to
brošuru sam odnjela u vrtić ali ni od toga nema puno koristi

----------


## Zorka

opet ja sa svojim dozivljajima... 
jutros se vozim na posao i ne mogu vjerovati!!!! iza mene auto, na suvozackom sjedalu mama koja drzi skroz malu bebu u rukama!!!! ne mogu vjerovati... doslo mi da stanem, izadjem iz auta i vicem na njih!!! no, nazalost, poklopila sam se usima i mislila da je svatko odgovoran za srecu, sigurnost itd. svoje djece...

----------


## VIPmama

> ja sam ta budala koja je zabranila da joj


 :D    :Rolling Eyes:  

policije niti nema u blizini vrtića  :/ 
bar ja nikad nisam vidjela.

u našem vrtiću isto jedino mi (isto sam budala za 500 m ) vežemo djecu.
4-5 auta na 10 ima sjedalice (montirane ili nemontirane) u autu, ali ne vozi djecu u njima   :Crying or Very sad:  

a ja osobno sam vidjela samo jednom (!!) da mama veže dijete   :Crying or Very sad:  

(govorim u vremenu kada ostavljam i kupim svoju djecu)

----------


## mamma san

Upravo me zove MM i govori:

"Kakvi ljudi! Daj zamisli! Lik sa malim JEDNOGODIŠNJAKOM dođe do svojeg auta (Strossmayerov trg!), otvori suvozačka vrata, ubaci klinca na suvozačko mjesto, on ode do drugih vrata, sjedne u auto, upali auto i krene!!!! Dijete totalno slobodno na suvozačkom sjedalu, malo pomaknutom nazad..valjda da ima veću udaljenost do kokpita ako zakoči (i bolje strada!)"

Prežalosno! Prežalosno! prežalosno!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kloklo

Isuse, mamma san, užasno  :shock:

----------


## ina66

ja sam jučer ostala pos***a kad sam jednoj poznatoj mami rekla da to što radi nije u redu - vozi tromjesečnu bebu koja sjedi u svojoj sjedalici u smjeru vožnje (aj' bar nije na prednjem sicu)
na moj komentar je odgovorila da kako će je voziti okrenutu u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje kad ju onda neće vidjeti (i to mi ljutito objašnjava) 
i onda me još MM opere da što se ja nerviram oko toga  :Sad:

----------


## Arwen

jučer gledam policajca kako ponosno vozi dragu sa 
sinom od 17mj na prednjem sicu,ako se šta desi da ga mama
zgnječi odzada a zračni jastuk od naprijed  :Sad:  
i kome će on naplatiti kaznu ili upozoriti?

----------


## brane

ja svaki dan gledam mamu kako parkira ispod mog prozora auto u kojem je nevezana sjedalica i dijete u njemu NE VEZANO!!! "a čuva ga seka, neće mu ništa bit"

a šta reč   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## kloklo

> ja svaki dan gledam mamu kako parkira ispod mog prozora auto u kojem je nevezana sjedalica i dijete u njemu NE VEZANO!!! "a čuva ga seka, neće mu ništa bit"
> 
> a šta reč


Majko moja, ljudi jednostavno nisu u stanju shvatiti kakve su to strašne sile u trenutku sudara...da dijete King Kong drži u naručju ne bi ga mogao zadržati kad poleti naprijed   :Sad:  

Trebalo bi puštat crash testove prije dnevnika, možda bi im strah otvorio oči  :/

----------


## mina

> Majko moja, ljudi jednostavno nisu u stanju shvatiti kakve su to strašne sile u trenutku sudara...da dijete King Kong drži u naručju ne bi ga mogao zadržati kad poleti naprijed  
> 
> Trebalo bi puštat crash testove prije dnevnika, možda bi im strah otvorio oči


Ljudi ne znaju ili i ne žele znati. Ja isto nisam imala pojma dok nisam naišla no Rodu. Ljudi uopće ni ne razmišljaju o tome dok im netko ne veli, a i onda pola prečuju.
Moja sveki je isto mislila da je dovoljno kupiti sjedalicu i ona bi ju stavila u auto bez pojaseva, dok joj i pola familije nisam objasnila da se sjedalica mora nečim vezati inače nema smisla.

Ovo s testovima prije dnevnika je super ideja. Možda bi onda nekima došlo do mozga. Ja recimo puno svima pričam ali imam feeling da si misle samo nek ona blebeće, ja ću po svom, kak dosad nikom ni bilo ništa. 

Tak mi recimo tek nedavno jedan tata (nakon što ja već više od dvije god pričam o sjedalici) rekao da je skužio značenje sjedalice (i odmah su kupili dvije nove za aute, umjesto neke stare :D ). Ali prije toga mu dijete skoro poginulo jer išao samo 500m do dućana, sjedalica nevezana i dijete nevezano. Izletio pješak na cestu gdje nema pješačkog, morao naglo kočit i naravno dijete udarilo u prednji sic i još ga poklopila sjedalica. Tek odonda vežu dijete uvijek i pravilno su montirali nove sjedalice

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Ljudi ne znaju ili i ne žele znati.


Uglavnom *ne žele znati*, jer je tako lakše! A ako im bilo šta kažeš, onda _guraš nos tamo gdje ti nije mjesto_.

----------


## brigita2

Sjećam se kad sam ja na jednom odmorištu uz autoput u Njemačkoj vidla veliki plakat. Dijete sjedi zakopčano u autosjedalici, a iz ruke mu izlijeće plišani medo kojeg je malac očito držao u ruci. Ono, kao da je fotkano u trenutku sudara. Ne znam što je pisalo na tom plakatu, ali slika mi je ostala u sjećanju. Ponekad slike govore više od brošura i duže se pamte.

----------


## Ena

[quote="mina"]


> Tak mi recimo tek nedavno jedan tata (nakon što ja već više od dvije god pričam o sjedalici) rekao da je skužio značenje sjedalice (i odmah su kupili dvije nove za aute, umjesto neke stare :D ). Ali prije toga mu dijete skoro poginulo jer išao samo 500m do dućana, sjedalica nevezana i dijete nevezano. Izletio pješak na cestu gdje nema pješačkog, morao naglo kočit i naravno dijete udarilo u prednji sic i još ga poklopila sjedalica. Tek odonda vežu dijete uvijek i pravilno su montirali nove sjedalice


Na žalost, mora se ovako nešto ružno desiti da bi shvatili čemu služi autosjedalica. 

Neki dan vidjela sam mamu kako vozi (i to dosta brzo) curicu oko 4 god. straru, bez autosjedalice, nevezanu, stajala je odostraga  u sredini naslonjena na prednja sjedala.  Da se desio sudar malena bi sigurno izletila kroz šoferšjabu van. Strašno!!   :Sad:

----------


## bera

nećete vjerovati ali *po prvi put* sam jučer u Sarajevu vidjela jednu majku kako vozi dvoje djece možda od 7 do 10 godina koji uredno vezani sjede na zadnjem sicu, prijatno sam se iznenadila i možda to znači da su ljudi počeli razmišljati, ali vjerujte mi da ih je još puno puno skoro svi koji djecu voze kako ste vi gore opisali   :Sad:

----------


## Arwen

> nećete vjerovati ali *po prvi put* sam jučer u Sarajevu vidjela jednu majku kako vozi dvoje djece možda od 7 do 10 godina koji uredno vezani sjede na zadnjem sicu, prijatno sam se iznenadila i možda to znači da su ljudi počeli razmišljati, ali vjerujte mi da ih je još puno puno skoro svi koji djecu voze kako ste vi gore opisali


evo meni stigla prijateljica iz SA sa djetetom od nepune 3g i nepunih5
naravno oboje bez autostolice
pitam je ja pa kako te nije strah,a ona ajde ko će još o tome razmišljat
jednostavno ne želi znati i zabija glavu u pijesak kao noj   :Sad:  
ali isprintala sam i dala joj rodinu brošuru o autostolicama pa neka barem
malo misli
a najgori mi je argument joj pa ne bi ti oni sjedili mirno

----------


## Arwen

I da kad sam joj počela objašnjavati kako je dijete sigurnije
u autostolici,odmahnula je rukom i kaže to ti proizvođači autostolica
izmišljaju   :Sad:

----------


## jupi

te bi se brošure trebale dijeliti još u rodilištu.djeca moraju u autosjedalicu od prvog dana i mislim da se neće dogoditi da jednog dana ne žele biti u autosjedalici.moja curica se jednom vozila u bakinom autu njoj u krilu(silom prilika) i cijelim putem se grčevito držala za baku i plakala.imala je tada 10 - tak mjeseci.
mi smo imali autosjedalicu i za najstarijega (prije 13 godina).nitko mi tada nije morao puno objašnjavati da je to bolje nego da mi skače po sicu.doduše tada nisam puno znala o atestima , raznim proizvođačima itd.kupili smo u italiji neku stolicu i poslužila je svrsi.bolje neka nego nikakva.
sada razmišljam o kupnji još jedne stolice za drugi auto.nije mi baš jasno koja je razlika između onih od 2000 kn i onih od oko 600 kn.čitam ja tu na rodama o tim oznakama koje treba tražiti, ali mi se čini da danas sve imaju tu oznaku.neki dan je moja sestrična u turbolimaču kupila stolicu za 300-tinjak kuna.ja  :shock: jer stolica izgleda solidno.toliko je koštala jer je dizajn presvlake malo demode.malo sam otišla s teme,ali želim reći da bi si svi koji imaju auto mogli priuštit i stolicu.
da završim s malo optimizma-u mojoj ulici je puno bebača i svi u autima imaju stolice u kojima se voze vezani. :D

----------


## bera

ma i kada nemam novaca za svoje dijete uvijek imam kao i za njegovu sigurnost, ja da sam ikako mogla kupila bih sjedalicu i prije njegovog rodjenja hehehehhe ali i kada smo je kupovali nismo bash bili pri parama ali zato imaju kartice  :D  i   :Crying or Very sad:  ali bitno je da on ima autosjedalicu, a ja ću kako znam plaćati karticu pa makar se odrekla svega, ali malo dobre ekonomije i sve se stigne

----------


## bera

i zaboravih    :Mad:   za blesavu Sarajku ima još takvih npr. moja rodica sada joj djeca imaju 6 i 8 a nikada ama bash nikada nisu se vozile u autosjedalici (kaže preskupo)   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## daddycool

neću niti čitati sve ove vaše priče jer se samo uzrujavam.
dosta mi je da se sjetim one sirote curice koja je poginula prije nekoliko godina na putu na krstitke dok ju je baka držala u naručju na stražnjem sjedalu.
pun mi je kufer lobotomiziranih ljudi i da im ja solim pamet. najviše što mogu je da se kod mene djeca u autu voze isključivo po propisu, i moje i tuđa.

----------


## krumpiric

meni je svekar kad sam prebacivala sjedalicu iz naseg u njegovo auto ,jer smo njegovim(koje ima klimu) isli na Bundek,rekao "ako ga ti ne moes do tamo drzat u rukama,ja cu!!!"Jos uvijek mi na sam spomen njega i sjedalice izlijece vatra kroz usi.
(Sta je najbolje,taj isti vozi manje od 90km/h na autocesti skroz novo jako auto,jer je ekstra panicar..ali ono sto JA govorim,to,naravno,ne dozivljava.)
O tome da je pricanje drugima o AS cista borba s vjetrenjacama..
 :Sad:  
Zbilja bi se zakon morao malo vise o tome brinut,samo da neko opali kretene po djepu,da vidis kako ce vezat djecicu.

----------


## krumpiric

BTW prica mi mm da je njegov kolega odbio vozit kumovu djecu u Dalmaciju kod bake jer je mama djece trazila da vozi 5-godisnje i 2-godisnje dijete tako da vece drzi manje u krilu.Jos uvijek doticna ne prica s covjekom.
PA,svaka cast mmov kolega!!!

----------


## ruby

Pa ja sam skroz neugodno iznenađena!! I imam malo dobrih vijesti-sve moje prije koje imaju djecu i moji susjedi koje svaki dan gledam, uredno djecu voze u AS!! Možda smo mi iznimka, ali stvarno nikad nisam čula takve komentare i nikad nije bilo upitno AS ili ne. Nama bi to bilo isto ko da nas netko pita hoćemo li disati ili ne! I prije upoznavanja Rode je bilo tako.
Jedino mi je bilo i smiješno i tužno kad smo tek montirali sjedalicu i počeli vozati bebača, MM je jedan dan došao kući i rekao: "Možeš li molim te montirati sjedalicu pravilno, svi mi se smiju?"
"Ma zašto ti se smiju?"-pitam ja.
"Pa okrenula si sjedalicu naopako!"
Odvalila sam od smijeha i naravno objasnila mu zašto je tako montirana i rekla da im idući put kaže da prouče upute.
A ja sam u rodilištu dobila brošuricu za obavezno montiranje AS i kolike su kazne i sve piše u njoj.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Evo još jedne priče:
Gledam jednog tatu, koji je btw instruktor vožnje, kako svog klinca (5/2004), stavlja na booster. Pitam ja njega, _Pa šta ti nije on premali za booster?_ (i ja se petljam gdje mi nije mjesto), a on će meni veselo _ma daj tko će prebacivati stalno onu stolicu iz jednog u drugi auto! Ovako smo rješili problem!_ A ja opet kažem _Pa premali ti je, vidi gdje mu je pojas, točno preko vrata!_ A on će meni _Ma ovo je još super! Nekad mi se zna desiti, kad imam gažu_ svira u nekom bendu _da izvadim stolicu, jer mi ne stanu bubnjevi, ostavim ju kod punice, a onda bubnjeve zaboravim vratiti, pa malog vozim tu kod sebe, nekad za volanom, a nekad na suvozačevom! Neka dijete gušta!!!_

Pa neka gušta, ako mu je gušt!!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Audrey

Neki dan u autu iza sebe vidim na mjestu suvozača mamu s djetetom od oko dvije godine u krilu. A između sjedala vozača i suvozača stoji drugo dijete od oko 5-6 godina   :Sad:  .
Ne znam, neki ljudi kao da su prelako došli do svoje djece, pa zato ne znaju cijeniti što ih imaju.

----------


## michelle zg

Nažalost, i ja mogu nadodati dvije priče. 

Prvi slučaj je vidio MM vozeći se Selskom, u vrijeme najveće gužve kad svi idu doma s posla. U autu do njega, mladi tata s djetetom starim otprilike 3 godine koje mu je sjedilo U KRILU ZA VOLANOM. 
Apsurdno - tata je bio vezan, a njegovo dijete...

A drugi slučaj sam u nevjerici promatrala s prozora. Živim u Zagrebačkoj ulici u kojoj je užasno prometna i preopterećena cesta. E, s te ceste (opet u vijeme najveće špice) prema mojoj zgradi dolazi auto a za volanom dječak svojih 11-12 godina a do njega tata ili što mu već dođe pametnjaković koji mu je to dopustio.
Sparkiraju se, i dok sam ja uzrujano govorila MM-u što sam upravo vidjela, vidim auto odlazi prema Zagrebačkoj a za volanom opet dijete.  :shock: 
Ma, ako se ne boji za život svoga djeteta zar se bar ne boji policije?

Kako ljudima objasniti da upotrijebe malo zdravog razuma...

----------


## Astralis

...Neki dan prolazim ulicom i vidim parkiran auto, na stražnjem sjedalu nabijeno dvoje djece 5-7 god naravno bez sjedalice, do njih hrpa nekakvih stvari buket cvijeća, nekakve kese...A na PREDNJEM SJEDALU mala bebica u sjedalici onoj do 6mj, a pojas joj zavezan nekako za onu ručku za koju se nosi dijete  :?    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## Barbi

Ja upravo bila u Getrou i tamo vidjela jednu mamu s bebom u marami, i sve se smješkam kako su mi bile slatke mama i beba... sve dok nisam vidjela kako ulaze u auto na zadnje sjedalo tako, beba u marami, ajoj.  :Sad:

----------


## Arwen

evo jedna sreća u nesreči,
ima jedan tata koji svoje sinove uvijek ali baš uvijek vozi na mjestu suvozača (4i6g) i srečom je prvo ostavio sinove u vrtiću pa se onda slupao
s autom i dobro ga je razbio
pa sada samo ponavlja;sreća da sam ih ostavio u vrtiću,ajme meni šta bi
bilo da su bili u autu,nikad više ih neću voziti ispred
ali mu isto ne pada na pamet kupiti autostolicu a ima još kćer od 2g

prema tome takve roditelje dok se ne lupi po džepu nema nažalost pomoći
isto nitko nije nosio kacigu na motoru dok nisu počeli kažnjavati sad ih 90% nosi,žalosno ali istinito   :Sad:

----------


## tamara

Ja svoga Vanju od trećeg mjeseca stavljam u nosiljku-sjedalicu, koju smo kupili u Turbo limaču na sniženju uz kolica, sve zajedno nekih 400 kuna je koštalo. Prvo je bila nosiljka za bebaća, a sada autosjedalica. ne znam koliko je sigurna, ali pošto moj Vanja voli da odma zaspe u kolima, dobro mi dođe jer ga jednostavno sa Autosjedalicom samo prebacim i fiksiram za kolica i njemu je super. Ne mogu zamisliti da ga držim u rukama u autu, mislim da bih se osjećala grozno da mu ugrožavam život i još da ga za vrijeme ljetnih dana mučim na onoj vrućini što od sunca što od moga tijela. Pa ovo je tako super i jednostavno a i njemu savršeno odgovara!
Ne kontam ljude koji muče svoju djecu i ugrožavaju im život.

Evo nas u autosjedalici i super nam je...

http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2.../Picture28.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2...ja/vanja-1.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2.../Picture26.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2.../Picture25.jpg

----------


## lara26

> Ja svoga Vanju od trećeg mjeseca stavljam u nosiljku-sjedalicu, koju smo kupili u Turbo limaču na sniženju uz kolica, sve zajedno nekih 400 kuna je koštalo. Prvo je bila nosiljka za bebaća, a sada autosjedalica. ne znam koliko je sigurna, ali pošto moj Vanja voli da odma zaspe u kolima, dobro mi dođe jer ga jednostavno sa Autosjedalicom samo prebacim i fiksiram za kolica i njemu je super. Ne mogu zamisliti da ga držim u rukama u autu, mislim da bih se osjećala grozno da mu ugrožavam život i još da ga za vrijeme ljetnih dana mučim na onoj vrućini što od sunca što od moga tijela. Pa ovo je tako super i jednostavno a i njemu savršeno odgovara!
> Ne kontam ljude koji muče svoju djecu i ugrožavaju im život.
> 
> Evo nas u autosjedalici i super nam je...
> 
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2.../Picture28.jpg
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2...ja/vanja-1.jpg
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2.../Picture26.jpg
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2.../Picture25.jpg


nisam strucnjak, ali mislim da je vanja jos premali za sjedanje u sjedalici u smjeru voznje u autu. cini mi se da se tako vidi na slikama, a drugo: nagib sjedalice mi je cudan. 
al nek se jave oni koji znaju vise!

----------


## Amalthea

Tamara, koliko kg ima Vanja i diže li se sam uz namještaj?

----------


## Juroslav

Vidio ja ovaj tjedan u Sigetu dva biserna slučaja.

1. Vidim ja mamu kako na parkingu lijepo prije polaska stavlja bebu u AS, i još si mislim 'gle kak je savjesna, a još ima auto s 3 vrata'. No kad sam došel bliže: AS je na zadnjem sjedalu, i beba je unutra, propisno vezana, ali OKRENUTA NAPRIJED, a ne može imati više od 10-ak mjeseci!

2. Idem jučer popodne s Filipom u dućkas, kad vidimo kako a parkinga izlijeće neki golf onak žestoko, uz škripu guma, i propisno ubrzava i sve. Već bi to bilo dosta (uska ulica, puno djece, parkirani auti i sl.), no prava je scena bila kad je došel bliže: TATA DRŽI KLINCA OD CCA. 1,5 - 2 GODINE U KRILU I SKUPA VOZE! Na žalost, od tablica sam uspel vidjeti samo slova DJ (Đakovo). Da sam videl cijelu, bez ustručavanja bi ovdje napisal.

----------


## Nika

Jucer, Dubrava, sjedalica na zadnjem sjedalu, mama sjedne napred i drzi bebu u krilu, tata spremi kolica i oni odose...

----------


## elie

ja naokolo pitam prijateljice kako koriste autosjedalice, zanima me koji pametan savjet o tome, ali dobivam komentare tipa, 'bilo nam je zao stavljat malu bebu u sjedalicu, izgledala nam je premala' (rodjena u terminu, skoro 4 kile). meni   :Evil or Very Mad:  

muza svakodnevno pilim o autosjedalicama, modelima i sigurnosnim provjerama. ponekad me ne slusa, ali neki dan je sam izjavio kako cemo bebu iz bolnice vozit u autosjedalici  - dakle, nesto je ipak zapamtio!!!

----------


## Arwen

Uspjela sam nagovoriti jedne roditelje da dijete napokon počnu voziti u
autostolici(1g) mamu pilanjem o sigurnosti i dala san joj letak da ga pokaže mužu ali kod njega je tek upalio "argument" znaš li ti da je kazna
500kn   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Timmy

Evo danas na plazi, ja vadim L iz AS i dolazi jos jedno auto, u njemu baka i dida, baka sjedi na PREDNJEM sjedistu i DRZI BEBU vrsnjakinju moje L (pisem velikim slovima da ne bih urlala). Ovo nije kraj, znaci baka nije ni vezana i drzi bebu naprijed a na straznem sjedistu koje NEMA AS SJEDI DJEVOJCICA, SAMA!!!!! od najvise 3 godine. I sad mi se place kad se sjetim. I tako oni cool izlaze iz auta, vade igracke za plazu, svi se vole i ljube, a ja pakiram L u kolica i sve im mislim dobronamjerno nesto reci, kao, plz nemojte se ljutiti ali rekla bih vam da nije ok tako voziti djecu.......ali nisam smogla hrabrosti jer ne bih mogla podnjeti da me iskefaju na pravdi Boga (a u fazi sam kad mi suze vrcaju kad me netko slucajno pogleda). Vidim puno baka i djeda po gradu koji voze unuke a nemaju AS u autu. Ma nisu oni krivi vec roditelji te djece.

----------


## jadro

i ja sam ovo ljeto u Dalmaciji cula: ...isli smo u Sinj, A. smo stavili u neku sjedalicu, staru, nismo ju ni vezali, samo prebacili pojas, a ona je gustala. Mislili smo da joj se ne ce svidjeti pa da ce biti kod mame u krilu, kad njoj super..."

ja nemam snage ljude uvjeravati...znam da grijesim i da mi to nije opravdanje, ali oni su uvijek "pametniji" i ja ionako uvijek "pilim" bez veze, jer idu "samo do benzinske", ili "dijete place u AS", ili je to bacanje novca jer "mala beba ne moze radi kicme, a poslije ionako sama nece"...

do ljeta sam mislila da vecina ljudi vozi djecu u AS (ipak se ja najvise druzim sa curama educiranim na Rodi), a onda sam vidjela da sam u krivu, vecina ne vozi u AS   :Sad:

----------


## elie

cak se i moja sveki zgrozila nad cinjenicom da ljudi voze djecu u kosarama u autu (u vrijeme kad je ona imala malu djecu, autosjedalice nisu postojale, ali ipak zena shvaca kako su se danas stvari promijenile).
jedino nije znala za razliku montiranja u smjeru voznje i suprotno od smjera voznje....

inace, ja sam mm-u bar dva tjedna probijala mozak s as, kako cemo dobit jednu, ali je necemo koristit jer je rabljena i ne znam od kojeg proizvodjaca i dvoje je djece vec koristilo, pa nije sigurna. i kako cu ja  radije nabavit novu, za koju bi bila po jedna baza u svakom autu, i objasnim mu sve to sto cemo kupit i gdje... i onda on meni jucer kaze: a autosjedalicu cemo dobiti?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
mislim, shvatio je on da dijete uvijek mora biti u autosjedalici... to je pozitivno. ali dio je izgleda presjedio na usima.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tamara

[quote="Amalthea"]Tamara, koliko kg ima Vanja i diže li se sam uz namještaj?[/quote 


Vanja ima 8 kilograma i 900 grama, puže već mjesec i diže se sam uz namještaj, sjedi samostalno... Ali ja vam nisam iz Zagreba već iz Sarajeva... Ovdje je tek izašao zakon o saobraćaju  i nemamo nikakve upute osim onih koje pronađemo na internetu. Kod nas još to nije regulisano.... 

Nemojte mi zamjeriti zato ako sam negdje pogriješila već mi objasnite šta treba da radim i gdje da nađem informacije o pravilima za sigurnu vožnju djeteta... 

Iznenadila sam se da uopće imaju neka pravila kakav je položaj , na koju je stranu okrenut itd...

Hvala za informacije

----------


## tamara

Još nešto kada smo kupovali nosiljku, žena koja je prodavala u TURBO LIMAČU ovdje u SA - rekla nam je da kasnije možemo da je slobodno koristimo kao auto sjedalicu jer joj je to namjena i imaju uputstva za nju... Upravo ovako kako smo je montirali... Opet kažem u SA nemamo nikakvih informacija o vožnji djeteta u AUTU i pravila ponašanja u saobraćaju... Ovdje je pravi kaos....

----------


## tamara

Evo snašla sam se.... Kopirala sam pdf dokument Autosjedalice bez iznimke i shvatila šta treba da radim... Dakle napravila sam grešku što sam prije Vanju držala u pogrešnom smjeru i mislim da mu trebam promijeniti AUTOSJEDALICU....

Recite mi kakve su Autosjedalice marke Chicco? 

Hvala RODI na mojoj novoj edukaciji u gradu gdje je edukacija roditelja potpuno zapostvaljena i hvala Internetu!!!

----------


## elie

bez brige, i ovdje tete u ducanima svasta tvrde   :Evil or Very Mad:  i za kolica, i za autosjedalice, sve ce probat prodat

a bogme i neke su me prijateljice razocarale 
iako beba tek stize, mm me (doduse, u sali) vec optuzuje za zadrtost - racunam da mu treba ponoviti jedno sto puta zasto i kakva autosjedalica nam treba,  a kako pritom i komentiram one koji to ne rade kako treba, popela sam mu se na vrh glave.

----------


## Elly

Danas smo se nas dvije vozile s frendovima koji imaju booster u autu, i oni se cude kak E ulazi u auto, sjeda u booster i sama se hoce vezati.
Ona njima: "Vozimo se, moram!"  8)  (nema jos 3 godine   :Heart: )

----------


## Vrijeska

> Evo snašla sam se.... Kopirala sam pdf dokument Autosjedalice bez iznimke i shvatila šta treba da radim... Dakle napravila sam grešku što sam prije Vanju držala u pogrešnom smjeru i mislim da mu trebam promijeniti AUTOSJEDALICU....
> 
> Recite mi kakve su Autosjedalice marke Chicco? 
> 
> Hvala RODI na mojoj novoj edukaciji u gradu gdje je edukacija roditelja potpuno zapostvaljena i hvala Internetu!!!


 :D 

Upiši u pretražnik i izbacit će ti nekoliko topica na temu dobrih i boljih autosjedalica.

Romer, Maxi cosi, Chicco - sve imaju svoj eprednosti i nedostatke. Važno je i kako će ti "leći" na sjedalo vašega automobila.

Kako tvoja beba ima 9 mjeseci, moje mišljenje je da bi bilo dobro da kupiš kombiniranu autosjedalicu  tj. onu u kojoj će dijete barem još nekoliko mjeseci voziti se u obrnutom smjeru vožnje, a kada počne samostalno hodati (kada bude imao više od 9 i preko godine dana) možeš ju montirati u smjeru vožnje. (Ova kombinirana je praktična jer ipak treba izdvojiti i više od 700 kuna tj. 200 maraka za autosjedalicu, a ovu malu u kojoj bi se trebala voziti tvoja beba vjerujem da bi ju prerasla za 4-5 mjeseci.) 

Nedavno su cure iz RODE bile u Sarajevu. Možda će netko opet uskoro pa neka ti pomogne oko montaže, ili ima cura iz Sarajeva koje su već duže na forumu pa su puno toga naučile - vjerujem da će biti voljne pomoći ti. Posebno kod adresa trgovina koje prodaju takve autosjedalice.

----------


## Vrijeska

> kada bude imao više od 9


više od 9 *kg!*

----------


## Honey

Dvoje različitih roditelja koje znam voze bebe (jedna od 7 mjeseci, druga 8 ) u sjedalicama okrenute prema naprijed. Na moj savjet da tako mala djeca moraju biti okrenuta suprotno od smjera vožnje dok su još lakša od 9 kila, nemaju još godinu dana niti se samostalno dižu na noge (još se ni ne dižu u sjedeći položaj - sjede kad ih se posjedne i nasloni na nešto), roditelji odgovaraju protupitanjem: "A oću dobit kaznu ako ga ne okrenem unazad?"   :Evil or Very Mad:  x1000000

Drugi slučaj. Svekrva moje susjede vodi sa sobom malog u dućan. Dijete manje od dvije godine. Izlazi iz dućana s njim, posjeda ga na suvozačko sjedalo, veže pojasom za odrasle, ravno oko vrata djetetu!!! U autu naravno, nema autosjedalice   :Sad: 

Treći slučaj. Danas u šetnji sretnemo mamu sa malom curicom, čekaju tatu na parkiralištu trgovine. Mala se hoće nasloniti na kameno-betonski zidić, ali mama ne da, boji se da je to prehladno za nju. Brižna mama. Tata izlazi iz dućana, mama sjeda na suvozačko sjedalo, mala njoj u krilo. Brižna mama  :Mad:

----------


## tamara

Evo mene opet... Bili mi u prodavnici i našli super autosjedalici upravo kombiniranu od 9 do 18 kilograma. Ma predivna je... Ima sve potrebne oznake... 

E sad ono što mi se desilo a to je napala me prodavačica kada sam je pitala da li s tom autosjedalicom mogu mog Vanju okrenuti obrnuto od smjera vožnje...

Kaže ona odakle vam to... Pa kako ćete gledati malenu bebu ako je tako okrenete , tako se djeca okreću samo kada ih vozite na prednjem sjedištu onda moraju biti u tom položaju...

Pošto nisam imala dovoljno argumenata ušutila sam se. Nekako mi ima smisla u tome da zaista ne mogu vidjeti bebu kada je vozim okrenutu u suprotnom smjeru od smjera vožnje na zadnjem sjedištu... 

Šta vi mislite o tome?

----------


## jadro

tamara, nisam educirana o AS, ali znam jedno, dok vozis ni ne trebas gledati bebu. Tako sam i ja mislila, kao bilo bi mi lakse da je naprijed (ali i da smije nije mogla radi airbaga), da ju mogu vidjeti, pomaziti, ako se sta ja znam zagrcne, zakaslje, kad se raspace..da mogu reagirati. 
E pa mislim da je to jaaaaako opasno. Ima ona parola "dok pijes ne vozi", tako i ovo "dok vozis ne bavi se djetetom". Kako mi je rekla jedna savjetnica, kad se rasplace, stani sa strane, smiri ju i nastavi. U voznji ne mozes nista, samo ugrozavas sebe, DIJETE i ostale sudionike u prometu.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Šta vi mislite o tome?


Mislim da je prodavačica drska i needucirana osoba. Kriterij za okretanje djeteta u smjer vožnje sigurno nije "da ga možeš gledati" (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) već težina djeteta (minimalno 9 kg) i samostalno ustajanje. Većina djece ne prijeđe OBA uvjeta prije nekih 9-10 mjeseci. Recimo, K. ima 9,5 kg, ali s njegovih 7 mjeseci nije mi ni na kraj pameti stavljat ga u smjeru vožnje. 

Slobodno ovo isprintaj i odnesi prodavačici da ne daje više pogrešne i opasne savjete mladim roditeljima:
http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...osjedalice.pdf

p.s. Ako tvoja beba (vidim da skoro ima 9 mjeseci) ima preko 9 kg i samostalno stoji (dakle, ne da je ti držiš za ručice), onda ok, ali u suprotnom - ni slučajno.

----------


## Luna Rocco

E, da, nisam savjetnica za autosjedalice, ali sam silom prilika naučila neke stvari da bih mogla educirati osobe iz moje okoline koje svoju djecu neprestano dovode u opasnost.

----------


## tamara

Ok sada sam ljuta... Isprintat ću ovu brošuru i odnjeti je drskoj prodavačici...  Zar nije dovoljno što nas ovdje uopće ne educiraju o ovome... Dosta više mraka...

I neću tu uopće kupiti autosjedalicu odoh u Chicco

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja sam se neki dan šokirala kad sam vidjela dijete od maksimum maksimuma dvije godine kako lijepo sjedi na nekom povišenju (možda booster) na suvozačkom sjedalu i to nevezano!!! :shock:

----------


## toma_06

> Ok sada sam ljuta... Isprintat ću ovu brošuru i odnjeti je drskoj prodavačici...  Zar nije dovoljno što nas ovdje uopće ne educiraju o ovome... Dosta više mraka...
> 
> I neću tu uopće kupiti autosjedalicu odoh u Chicco


bravo  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Nekako mi ima smisla u tome da zaista ne mogu vidjeti bebu kada je vozim okrenutu u suprotnom smjeru od smjera vožnje na zadnjem sjedištu...


Mi smo imali mali retrovizor pa smo ju mogli vidjeti ako bi se zagrcnula, zakašljala, ili bilo što drugo što bi me zabrinulo. Ako je bila potreba, obavezno bi stali.

----------

